# [OT] Regali di compleanno pinguinosi

## innovatel

Tra poco fa gli anni una mia cara amica e a quanto ho capito le piacerebbe avere un porta penne a forma di Tux. Io non ho la più pallida idea di dove trovarlo qua a Milano o dintorni. Qualcuno ha idea e sa darmi un suggerimento utile in merito?

grazie a tutti e scusate l'OT

----------

## Cagnulein

dai un occhio qui: http://www.thinkgeek.com/

magari la tazza non la trovi, ma sicuramente qls'altro di interessante sì  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> magari la tazza non la trovi

 

...e cmq c'è sempre la soluzione "pinguino di peluche by Trudi"  :Wink: 

(che poi se hai fantasia le penne gliele puoi infilare cmq... non dicevo così, non essere volgare!  :Laughing:  )

----------

## innovatel

fantastico quel sito ... solo che devo staccarmi subito o ne comprerei metà 

Shev, sei tremendo.  :Very Happy: 

grazie per il sito ... solo che mi servirebbe comprare dal vivo  :Sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

io ho fatto già molti ordini da thinkgeek, mi sono sempre trovato bene, anzi che dico, da DIO! B)

di solito faccio degl'ordini con dei miei amici per dividere le s.s. cmq dipende certamente da cosa prendi, ma mi ricordo che per 3 maglie avevo speso all'incirca 10 euro di s.s.  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (che poi se hai fantasia le penne gliele puoi infilare cmq... non dicevo così, non essere volgare!  )

 

Stralol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

ragazzi, pensavo di aver visto tutto ... ed invece mi sbagliavo

QUA

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> ragazzi, pensavo di aver visto tutto ... ed invece mi sbagliavo
> 
> QUA

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

L'unico gadget che non vorrei di gentoo: vi immaginate il significato nascosto?

"Figo, cos'è quello, Gentoo? Quello ultra rapido che ci mette pochissimo a fare tutto?"

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> ragazzi, pensavo di aver visto tutto ... ed invece mi sbagliavo
> 
> QUA

 

Ma è un tanga O_____o

----------

## BlueRaven

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> ragazzi, pensavo di aver visto tutto ... ed invece mi sbagliavo

 

Uhm, farà mica parte di questo progetto?   :Laughing: 

----------

